# Newly setup cichlids tank



## JC1 (Apr 15, 2017)

Just setup my old 20 long with new fish and landscape. Won't bore you with the details unless you ask. Well, here it is! 8 Cichlids, red tail, upside down catfish. There all there somewhere.


----------



## Eininnn (Apr 14, 2017)

Be careful with that many cichlids in such a small tank as they get bigger they're going to start getting more territorial especially if you end up with any breeding pairs. 

Something that can help is adding more "territories" or cave like structures so each fish has their own space and arent fighting over the couple main spaces. 

Otherwise the tank looks nice.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I agree, the tank will get too small and they will become more aggressive as they mature. Africans are harem style breeders so you don't have to worry about pairs forming - I'm not sure that they will get to that point anyway. Sorry to be a downer but it is what it is.


----------



## JC1 (Apr 15, 2017)

Yeah, it's to be expected with Cichlids. Averages 5"+ , these guys will need a larger tank next year. I have plans for a diy 115 gal running 70" long. Still deciding if I want to go acrylic or glass. Weight is most likely going to lean me to acrylic but I prefer the ease of maintenance of glass.

For now, the rock scape allows for 13 nooks which they all take advantage of. When I had 5 fish only, it was war on a daily basis. Had to get rid of 2 of the originals that were extremely aggressive. I decided to fill more occupants as I knew I will be making a larger tank. It has saved the daily battle and brought peace to the tank. I will also be changing the rock scape every 2 - 3 weeks to shake everyone up a bit if territory becomes an issue.


----------

